# Crooked main stem, how to fix this?



## shimmz22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey all, im about 3 weeks into my grow and today i went to move some of my plants around and noticed that this plant here has been growing really crooked almost sideways. Is there a way i can fix this quickly? I put the plant the opposite direction it was last time to see if it will bend back straight. Anyone know of anything else to do or any input? If so +REPS to you.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol, Only give rep if its a good answer. 

It will grow towards the light, Just looks like you have it on one side too long. I turn all my pots every other day to keep the light even. 

Turning the pot should correct it in a day or so.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

best thing to fo is leave it alone ..IMO.  It will 'correct' itself. Mucking with it , is just going to impede it's growth/progress.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2011)

some just fall over on they own..it will be fine..just the canopy will be lower..simply place something under the plant to raise it to the light..the plant will turn too the light..sure look healthy..nice work

take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> best thing to fo is leave it alone ..IMO.  It will 'correct' itself. Mucking with it , is just going to impede it's growth/progress.



Yep, let her grow and she'll be fine!


----------



## Digicore (Mar 22, 2011)

They usually grow towards the light source. So turn the pot 180 degrees

Try tying the plant or a splint of some kind when it gets a bit bigger if still grows crooked


----------

